# any good online stores to buy java moss/aquatic plants?



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

All my local pet stores dont seem to have any java moss. so i was just wondering if you guys ever tried buying aquarium plants online? and how does it turn out? thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ive bought many plants through other hobbyists online through paypal, and everything has been great.
But that's not to say you can't have a deal fall through.
Just go to a place that seems legit.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

hit up the swap and shop section of theplantedtank.net

How much are you looking for? I have a little that is just floating around my tanks.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

I've bought several plants from these guys on ebay, free shippping
http://www.aquadise.com/home/


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> hit up the swap and shop section of theplantedtank.net
> 
> How much are you looking for? I have a little that is just floating around my tanks.


right on guys thanks ill take a look

BlackSunshine just looking for enough to cover the peice of drift wood i have with some moss ill get a pic up


----------

